# When to expect results?



## CivilEngMatt (Dec 6, 2010)

I know they say results will be sent out within 12 weeks of the exam date. Although, I'm assuming this is worst case scenerio. Does anyone know when I should start checking the web for results? I remember I got my EIT results roughly 8 weeks after the test. Is this true for the PE as well?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 6, 2010)

No one knows for certain and it varies by state but if you want to get a reasonable estimate you can check out the dates that the results came out for previous exams.

Check out this thread for past results info

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519


----------



## sac_engineer (Dec 6, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> No one knows for certain and it varies by state but if you want to get a reasonable estimate you can check out the dates that the results came out for previous exams.
> Check out this thread for past results info
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10519


Don't kill yourself looking for results via web. Traditionally, you get your results in the mail before the database is updated. It may change with the new NCEES process, but I let's assume it won't for now.


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Dec 13, 2010)

I am hoping for the results this week.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 14, 2010)

There is a Results subforum. http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=47


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 14, 2010)

I assume the new NCEES process will shave a few days off the time the results are sent out.


----------

